# ANTAGONIST PROTOCOL AT IVF WALES



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

I'd love to hear from anyone who has done the antagonist protocol at IVF Wales and what was their tx plan.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I can't be the first


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you may well me hunni.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Please don't say that, I'm sick of being a trial


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe i like to be the first one to do things


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry can't help mine was in London!
Cat
x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks girls


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

By the way Andi, I've just dug out my old file, so any questions about my hammersmith antagonist cycle I can answer now!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Cat,

Take it from the top hun please

I'd like to know what days were what etc etc etc ..... plz


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Right here goes:

Day # of "normal cycle"
2    (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F
3    (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F
4    (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F
5    (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F
6    (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F     & Orgalutran       (pre filled injection 0.25mg)
7    (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F     & Orgalutran
8    (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F     & Orgalutran         ALSO HAD SCAN IN THE MORNING.  8 Follies L 15mm, 12, 11, +1; R 10, 3x8mm
9    (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F     & Orgalutran
10  (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F     & Orgalutran
11  (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F     & Orgalutran         SCAN  
12  (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F     & Orgalutran
13  (8.30pm)                       150iu Gonal F     & Orgalutran         SCAN showed L 29(too big), 18, 13, 13;  R 17, 15, 11  - Gonal F increased.
14  (8.30pm)                       225iu Gonal F     & Orgalutran
15  (8.30pm)                       225iu Gonal F     & Orgalutran         SCAN showed  L - (27), 18, 19, 17, (16); R - 23, 21, 20.
16   8.30pm                  just 225iu Orgalutran   & LATE NIGHT trigger of OVITRELLE.

18   Egg Collection. (Collected 8, 6 fertilized overnight) (Egg transfer was 2 day transfer on day 20)
18-26 antibiotics (routine for Hammersmith for some reason)
19 - AF  cyclogest.


I was kept stimming for longer that they would expect (to allow smaller follies to catch up), and if they did it again they said that my dose of Gonal F would be increased from the beginning. 
Any questions - fire away!
C
x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info Cat:

Didn't you have a scan before starting your stimms.  I know they do in Cardiff CD 1- 3 I believe and I think they start you stimming on CD 3 there.

You didn't have any bloods done then?  Your LH & Progesterone levels weren't checked?

The cyclogest, you didn't start that after EC?

Is the Orgalutan a fixed dose?  So you took that every day from CD6 til trigger?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes I think I did, and a dummy transfer too. I know I had to have a scan whilst I was bleeding (Yuk) and I think it was day 2.  They didn't do any bloods for me, even though their literature mentioned I might have scans and blood tests.  Cyclogest I took day after EC until I bled. And the orgalutran is a pre-filled injection so is a fixed dose, and was taken from day 6 until and including day of trigger.  It all felt so much easier than a long protocol, much less hard going on my body.
C
x


----------

